# This is more about his gait but also confirmation...



## OnTarget324 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a 3 year Saddlebred gelding that I broke January 17. He's really smart and has come a long way blah blah blah. I think he has fairly good confirmation, but at the canter, he crosses his back legs. Like on the left lead, he steps his left back leg in front of his back right leg? I've been riding a little over 6 years, do a lot of horses do this? Have I not realized this with other horses? He's getting slightly weighted shoes after winter because he has a tripping problem, are his back legs affecting it at all? Help please...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am having trouble visualizing that. But, do you know the footfall order for canter? For a left lead , it's right rear (ONE), left rear and right front at exactly the same time (TWO ) and left front (THREE), and a brief moment of suspension, the the same order all over again.

So, your horse is putting down his right rear first, then lifting it off the ground just as the left rear comes forward and to the ground. So, are you saying that he puts it in front of where the right rear USED to be ? I think that would be pretty normal, unless you mean he really reaches way over the midsection to the opposite side.

Videos tell the story in half the time of words.


----------



## OnTarget324 (Nov 8, 2012)

Videos tell the story in half the time of words.

Okay so I explained that in a really confusing way and I can only imagine it because I see. Sorry  
I'll put a link to a video I have on youtube. It's edited so you might only kind of be able to see what I'm talking about


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The sequence of steps for a horse on the left lead are as follows:

right hind, left hind and right front together, left front (lead leg). 

Take a look at Edweard Muybridge. Horse cantering (this is Daisy Cantering). She is on her left lead (hard to tell due to the resolution but I have the original volumes.. worth a bit of green.. ). 

Your horse looks to canter just fine


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a better set of images of "Clinton Cantering." He is also on the left lead.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

his gaits look just fine.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't see any thing out of the ordinary but I think you are asking alot of a 3 year old.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

also he is a saddlebred make sure he is giving you a canter not a half canter. my ssh can break over in the front or hind into a canter but hold the other at a gait. meaning if she is on a left lead canter she can throw her front end into a gait but hold her left catering lead in her hind end and she can hold her left lead in the front and switch over her hind end into her gait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't see a conformation shot of him. And it's confOrmation, not confirmation. 

Saddlebreds are often narrow and move rather closely. Is that what you are seeing? I couldn't tell much from the movie. Have you some good conformation shots of him? Profile and back and front, would help us have an idea about him.

Loved my Saddlebred 'heart-horse'. I shall miss him for ever.

Lizzie


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Isn't ANYONE gonna comment on the buck-nekkid dude cantering Clinton????:shock: 

Eeeeeew:-o


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He looks to canter normally in that video. 
He was broken on Jan 17?? Very specific time there, breaking him in a day 

As someone above mentioned though, you are doing A LOT with this horse as a 3 year old. I'd be backing right off, yesterday, if it were my horse - or you'll wind up with soundness problems in the future.


----------

